# Crate Placement in pickup bed



## bcraley (Oct 14, 2011)

So been thinking about this... did some google searches and no hits so I'm here asking.

I have a Tundra with a cab high topper and one lab. He rides in a plastic crate that I currently have fastened to the side of the bed back by the tailgate. I used to have him fastened up by the cab, but it quickly became a pain in the butt crawling in and out of the bed to get him in and out of his crate. The crate was more secure when tied down by the cab but it sure makes it convenient to get him in and out when he's back at the gate. Not to mention he gets a lot more air when back by the gate from the slide windows. And when hunting season is here it's difficult to crawl over all the gear to get to the crate when it's all the way up against the cab.

What do you guys do??


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

up tight to the cab
I drive slow and look into fields.
when Molly MiniVan rear-ends me going 80
I want as much truck as possible tween bumper and crate.


----------



## RookieTrainer (Mar 11, 2011)

Ken Bora said:


> up tight to the cab
> I drive slow and look into fields.
> when Molly MiniVan rear-ends me going 80
> I want as much truck as possible tween bumper and crate.


This. I just acquired a two-hole slide-in that would be much easier to get to up by the tailgate, but I want a large crumple zone between Molly (or Marvin) Minivan and my dog.


----------



## uplandbird (Mar 21, 2013)

The ride next to the cab is also much smoother, the other consideration is when truck is idling the exhaust fumes dog will breath when by tailgate.
My good friend built a secure shelf for crates back by cab. He secured crates to shelf and then just opens side windows in topper and can reach in and let's them out rather then scrambling all the way back there. Gotta kind of make dog path through equipment for dogs to get in and out but they do it happily.


----------



## yellow machine (Dec 7, 2005)

By the cab for sure. Get a talgate ladder and it will be worth it for a safe trip. Pickup beds are designed to buckle in the middle of the bed from a rear end accident. In the back by the tailgate it would slid off right into traffic. It happened to a training partner and we just talked about it last week. I will not tell you about the outcome of the dog it would make you cry. He has a thicker crate now but the name slids by me. Crate is clamped down on all four sides and right up to the cab. He did tell me if he did this from the start his dog would be here today.


----------



## Keith S. (May 6, 2005)

Look into a bed slide, they are awesome and make it easy to access the whole back of the truck without jumping in and out every time. I also put a vent off a horse trailer towards the from of my topper to force air through. I will get some pics up tomorrow.


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

Who is this "Keith S"? I was looking at roller beds last night because my SUV can't last forever and toppers are inconvenient:

http://cargobed.com/

http://www.pickupspecialties.com/Bedslide/bedslide.htm

And I was wondering if a boot and slider windows from the cab would send enough A/C (summer) and heat (winter) into the topper.


----------



## SSCarnage (Feb 3, 2012)

I guess it would also matter what kind of crate you have. I own a zinger crate that I mounted to a platform in the back of my truck. The zinger crate I can open with a hook on the end of a stick. This way I don't have to crawl in and out of the truck. Got room for gear on the side and my wingers slide under the crate. I've also installed an Endless Breeze fan to the crate door recently. 

http://emob237.photobucket.com/albu...306429346119410_1518318613_n.jpg?t=1368814312


----------



## SSCarnage (Feb 3, 2012)

Also, the crate is bolted to the platform. And the platform is attached to the D rings in the back corners of the bed.


----------



## Lonnie Spann (May 14, 2012)

Mine sits up tight against the cab of the truck. I also installed one of these on the tailgate http://www.truck-n-buddy.com/Truck-N-Buddy, for me and the dogs.

Lonnie Spann


----------



## Tim Culligan (Nov 21, 2007)

I open and close the crate doors through the side cap windows. No bending or crawling to access crates. The box under crates holds my training/hunting supplies and wingers.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Why not covert the windows on your topper to the flip-up type. I have those on mine (they also slide open when the window itself is closed... Called Windoors). Then you can leave the crate against the cab, even turn it sideways and still open it without crawling in the truck.

Edit: didn't see Scully's post. That's exactly what I was talking about.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Come on you golden fluffy owners, finally a question you are experts in.....

/Paul


----------



## yellow machine (Dec 7, 2005)

Strap those crates down Skully


----------



## Keith S. (May 6, 2005)

I want to build a good shelf to set the boxes on and keep wingers holding blinds guns etc underneath, but have been busy with either stuff around the house. The vent moves a TON of air while driving down the road. I am looking into a Dan that they use on inboard boat motors to help circulate air when not driving.


----------



## Tim Culligan (Nov 21, 2007)

yellow machine said:


> Strap those crates down Skully


LOL! They are bolted to the box!


----------



## yellow machine (Dec 7, 2005)

scully said:


> LOL! They are bolted to the box!


Just checking.


----------



## Dave Farrar (Mar 16, 2012)

Bolted to the box puts the stress on the small area of the bolt head. I assume you used large area washers to increase the contact area. If the dog is standing when you are hit, the center of gravity is very high on that plastic crate. If you are trying to push a pole over, would you push the at the bottom or the top half? The standing dog is pushing against the top half... Bolting it down is a good start, but straps over the plastic kennel would be best.


----------



## yellow machine (Dec 7, 2005)

Dave Farrar said:


> Bolted to the box puts the stress on the small area of the bolt head. I assume you used large area washers to increase the contact area. If the dog is standing when you are hit, the center of gravity is very high on that plastic crate. If you are trying to push a pole over, would you push the at the bottom or the top half? The standing dog is pushing against the top half... Bolting it down is a good start, but straps over the plastic kennel would be best.


Very smart response. See Skully you learn something new every day. BTW Mine are strapped down.


----------



## Gary Southall (Jan 17, 2012)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Come on you golden fluffy owners, finally a question you are experts in.....
> 
> /Paul


Yes, and please include instructions on where you put the butterfly jar (live flyers) and the other training equipment (bandanas and tennis balls) Thanks


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

Why yes I do believe, as an experienced fluffy owner, I am qualified to answer this question. Since I just retrofitted my wimpy vehicle to accomodate my butterfly bouncing, chuck it ball chasing, bandanna wearing fluffy I will post some pictures for you serious dog folks entertainment tonight. 

thin ice boys.


----------



## Gary Southall (Jan 17, 2012)

Pals said:


> Why yes I do believe, as an experienced fluffy owner, I am qualified to answer this question. Since I just retrofitted my wimpy vehicle to accomodate my butterfly bouncing, chuck it ball chasing, bandanna wearing fluffy I will post some pictures for you serious dog folks entertainment tonight.
> 
> thin ice boys.


Here we go again, thin ice, last straw, nerves...... If I had a nickel!;-)


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

Keith S.:
1)
What brand bed slide is that? Do you recommend it?
2)
Is the vent facing so the opening is in front pushing the wind in or back (as I think they're usually mounted.)?

==

It's a good thing you folks teasing Pals live far away or she stomp you with her HO Boots. (Please include those in your photos, Nancy.)
Here's her "butterfly" wagon: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...pha_Wagon.jpg/800px-Hummer_H1_Alpha_Wagon.jpg


----------



## Gary Southall (Jan 17, 2012)

Keith Stroyan said:


> Keith S.:
> 1)
> What brand bed slide is that? Do you recommend it?
> 2)
> ...


*
*
I always have a good exit strategy!


----------



## Dnurk (Mar 21, 2013)

This is the setup I have. Perfect for one or two dogs, gear can still slide underneath. If you don't have windows on the side that you can pop up or slide open it will make it harder to open and close the grate door, but still doable. Fortunately my topper has pop open doors with slider vented center sections. 

I spent less than $50 in wood and outdoor carpet to make the raised platform.


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

*The Fluffy Wagon*

Until I retire and get my dog truck.....I make do with my Golden Minivan.


----------



## BobOwens (Jul 30, 2011)

I liked that Zinger Crate Idea.. I go back by the cab for the same reason Ken B said.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

I was so worried Nancy. I was afraid that your fluff fluffs might have to get wet. Now that I see that they have cover from the wind, the rain, and the snow I feel so much better. The cowering from the JRT well.... that is to be expected.


----------



## yellow machine (Dec 7, 2005)

The poor goldens take a beating. Even at the hunt tests they get the rasberries. We have one in our training group that has the biggest water entry I have seen. I think it is the reaction from the owners is why people do it. But I do remember at the last hunt test a golden run right up to the water and refuse to go in.


----------



## Keith S. (May 6, 2005)

Keith Stroyan said:


> Keith S.:
> 1)
> What brand bed slide is that? Do you recommend it?
> 2)
> ...



I'm not sure what brand it is as I bought it used. I loose about 3-4 inches of height due to the deck. If I was buying a new one, I would check on deck height. I did build a shelf last summer so I could haul all of my equipment, but I had to modify it so I could lower the shelf at the back of the truck to remove/put in the dog boxes. I had to make it tall enough so I could fit 4 gunners up underneath. I wanted this so when I'd go judge somewhere, I'd have everything I needed. This set up works good for me currently, but I'm not sure if I can fit 4 gunners up between the boxes when(if) that time comes.

I would really like to see how others have their trucks set up.


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

Keith Stroyan said:


> Keith S.:
> 1)
> What brand bed slide is that? Do you recommend it?
> 2)
> ...


That is my spare ride. Usually I only take it to foo foo shows. Weezie insists. I tried to get a picture of my ho boots but the husband caught me taking them out to the truck. Sheesh.....men.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

yellow machine said:


> The poor goldens take a beating. Even at the hunt tests they get the rasberries. We have one in our training group that has the biggest water entry I have seen. I think it is the reaction from the owners is why people do it. But I do remember at the last hunt test a golden run right up to the water and refuse to go in.


Got a hundred that says it wasn't Nancy's refusing the water. I was joking about Goldens. Heck I almost would take one over a cocker. Spaniel of course.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

Pals said:


> That is my spare ride. Usually I only take it to foo foo shows. Weezie insists. I tried to get a picture of my ho boots but the husband caught me taking them out to the truck. Sheesh.....men.


Must of been the g string that got his attention.


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

He is still mad at me......gosh it was only some boots and a few whips. I don't see a problem posting a picture of that on the interweb.....


----------



## bcraley (Oct 14, 2011)

Dnurk said:


> This is the setup I have. Perfect for one or two dogs, gear can still slide underneath. If you don't have windows on the side that you can pop up or slide open it will make it harder to open and close the grate door, but still doable. Fortunately my topper has pop open doors with slider vented center sections.
> 
> I spent less than $50 in wood and outdoor carpet to make the raised platform.


How are you securing the shelf to the bed? I like this setup!


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

yellow machine said:


> The poor goldens take a beating. But I do remember at the last hunt test a golden run right up to the water and refuse to go in.


Haha I know a couple Labs that don't even know how to swim and no, they are not the show labs! My crate is secured tight to the cab. More protection and less noise are a couple reasons.


----------



## Joe Brakke (Jul 3, 2008)

And I was wondering if a boot and slider windows from the cab would send enough A/C (summer) and heat (winter) into the topper.[/QUOTE said:


> Yes this works. I have a slider with the boot and it cools down the back to the same temp up front. When its real hot I add a fan on the inside of the cab blowing back to the bed and it brings the temp down quicker. I just run the AC off the dash vents, point them up and to the middle of the cab and there ya go. I have a wireless temp gauge in the back bed to monitor the temp.


----------



## Joe Brakke (Jul 3, 2008)

Here is my set up .. works


----------



## forhair (Feb 4, 2013)

I think these ideas are great.


----------

